# Removing paint from aquarium glass



## cherokee2871 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey everybody painted the back glass of my new aquarium and had some scratches and repainted it but grabbed the wrong paint and made a huge area bubble up now I am planning on redoing the back but needed to know a good way of stripping paint off the glass without damaging or scratching the glass any tried and true methods out there.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Depending on the type of paint you used, it should come off relatively easily with just a razor blade.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Depending on the type of paint you used, it should come off relatively easily with just a razor blade.


+1


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I used a hard plastic car window scraper.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

Make a vinegar solution and spray it on the paint and cover with towels for a while. It will really help release the paint.


----------

